# Important FF Deadline



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2008)

Naked Pig BBQ
Big Dude
Diva Q
BBQ Cure
Good Smoke BBQ
Gsmith
Tony M
Ronbeaux
White Dog BBQ
Woodman3222
Dmtky
NewHeart
Puff
Honcho (2)
Oompappy
Smoking in the Igloo 2
Pigs on the Wing
Wittdog/Swine Syndicate
Scotty Da Q
Surfing Sapo
Griff
Uncle Bubba

As of today these are the teams entered into this years Frozen Few…You have till the end of today to contact me if you want to enter and receive a Tshirt…I will be placing the Tshirt orders first thing in the am….you can enter the FF after today but you will not receive a Tshirt and the entry fee is the same…

If you have contacted me and your name is not on the list please send me another PM and I will add you to the list…If you want to get in and get a shirt contact me today…..


----------

